# Vermeer Sc352 $14,500



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 22, 2006)

Seen in my local paper:



Equipment For Sale 
VERMEER SC352 STUMP GRINDER 2004, 399 HOURS. WITH TRAILER. $14,500. 304-229-4535


----------



## Bigstumps (Jul 22, 2006)

Seems cheap enough. Depends on condition! I've got all excited about "deals" only to find the machines beat to hell in 2 hours. Plus I look more on condition than what the hour meter says. I believe the hour meters are there for maintenance purposes only. An idiot can disconnect one in about a second.


----------



## John464 (Jul 22, 2006)

definitely sounds like a great deal. almost too good to be true. go have a look since its local


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not a pro tree guy. Just posted it in case someone here might be interested.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jul 22, 2006)

John464 said:


> definitely sounds like a great deal.



Let me guess????? It's yours:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Whiteindustries (Jul 22, 2006)

*So your saying this was a good deal?*

Guess I missed this one(SOLD).

SC252 stump grinder Vermeer only 300 hrs. very good cond. a real money maker, will deliver anywhere in Maine, pictures available. Only $5,800 a new one is $12,000 plus.-Details-Sinclair, ME


----------



## John464 (Jul 23, 2006)

Bigstumps said:


> Let me guess????? It's yours:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



as much as I want to sell my 352's (2) I dont have a local Carlton dealer and 2 new Raycos are out of budget for this year. No not mine . I paid 27k a pop for the 352's when they came out. So to me that sounds like a heck of a deal. The Rayco RG50 is about 30% more than a new 352...not worth it to me to trade up just yet. If Vermeer keeps pissing me off with poor customer service and piece of ???? design that doesnt hold up worth a ????. mine may be up sale


----------



## Bigstumps (Jul 23, 2006)

You want to be really pissed at Vermeer check out this thread!


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=34451

I new 2006 352 w/Diesel and Autosweep is $22,900 LIST - take off $600 if you want to get rid of the autosweep (hell you'll disconnect after a while anyway!)

That is the problem with them, they take a good customer like you who buys two machines and stick it to you!! And these prices are '06, back before everyone went way up because of steel and fuel they were probably 10% less.

I think the sharing of info on these sites makes us all able to make better informed business decisions!! Not to wrench the dealers and mfgs but to get fair deals on good equipment!


----------



## John464 (Jul 23, 2006)

Bigstumps said:


> You want to be really pissed at Vermeer check out this thread!
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=34451
> ...



I know I saw that list. I literally got the first 2 SC352's that arrived at my dealer. At that time there was a waiting list for a few months. I needed something fast and was willing to pay for it at full retail, but never really knew I paid above retail and Ive spent nearly 10k in repairs and maintenance since then on two brand spankin new machines. I can tell you the SC352 is designed to bring you to their service department. Thats when they really stick it you. This is just one of many reasons why I will never buy Vermeer again.

Its great we have sites like this to discover the truth.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 24, 2006)

John464 said:


> I know I saw that list. I literally got the first 2 SC352's that arrived at my dealer. At that time there was a waiting list for a few months. I needed something fast and was willing to pay for it at full retail, but never really knew I paid above retail and Ive spent nearly 10k in repairs and maintenance since then on two brand spankin new machines. I can tell you the SC352 is designed to bring you to their service department. Thats when they really stick it you. This is just one of many reasons why I will never buy Vermeer again.
> 
> Its great we have sites like this to discover the truth.



I have a 352,what problems have you had John??


----------



## John464 (Jul 24, 2006)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> I have a 352,what problems have you had John??



electrical problems (15+) gearing problems, gasket leakage, autosweep problem. welds cracking on blocker shield. welds cracking on belt cover. drive chain snapped. turning hydrualics malfunction, radiator cracking, glow plug needed to be replaced, etc etc. the list goes on. The machines have, I believe, about 700hrs roughly on them.

how many hrs you have on yours?


----------



## Bigstumps (Jul 24, 2006)

John464 said:


> The machines have, I believe, about 700hrs roughly on them.
> 
> how many hrs you have on yours?




700 hours is a fair amount of grinding. I don't think you can expect to get there without some repair. I grind a lot and put about 600 -700 on all machines combined a year. 

You must grind a lot to get 700 hours on two machines (1400 total) so quick. Maybe you need one small one like the 352 and then a bigger one, either self propelled or tow behind. The bigger machines grind 4 to 5 times as quick!


----------



## John464 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bigstumps said:


> 700 hours is a fair amount of grinding. I don't think you can expect to get there without some repair. I grind a lot and put about 600 -700 on all machines combined a year.
> 
> You must grind a lot to get 700 hours on two machines (1400 total) so quick. Maybe you need one small one like the 352 and then a bigger one, either self propelled or tow behind. The bigger machines grind 4 to 5 times as quick!


im at payment 34. so thats nearly 3 years of grinding.
most of my major repairs happened at under 500hrs. I dont think its all that much grinding, but then again we have 3 crews running 6 days a week. a lot of grinding must be done. 

You buy new and multiple things shouldnt fail that often. The design and craftmanship is piss poor, atleast on the earlier models. Even my mechanic at Vermeer says that he has seen more problems with the SC352's than any other grinder they make and that they rushed research and design to compete with Carlton.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 25, 2006)

John464 said:


> electrical problems (15+) gearing problems, gasket leakage, autosweep problem. welds cracking on blocker shield. welds cracking on belt cover. drive chain snapped. turning hydrualics malfunction, radiator cracking, glow plug needed to be replaced, etc etc. the list goes on. The machines have, I believe, about 700hrs roughly on them.
> 
> how many hrs you have on yours?




60 hours looks like I have a problems to look forward to....:bang:


----------



## stumpy66 (Jul 25, 2006)

i have learned that you should never buy something that is fresh out of the factory newly designed, looks like you have done some of their field testing for them. Thankfully i have not yet had to deal with vermeer about a problem....although mine is 2002 model so i might be doing some field testing for them also....:jawdrop: so i shall see what their aftercare is like....although i will probably use local hydraulic companies and welders for fixes..be quicker and more reliable i reckon...


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 25, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> i have learned that you should never buy something that is fresh out of the factory newly designed, looks like you have done some of their field testing for them. Thankfully i have not yet had to deal with vermeer about a problem....although mine is 2002 model so i might be doing some field testing for them also....:jawdrop: so i shall see what their aftercare is like....although i will probably use local hydraulic companies and welders for fixes..be quicker and more reliable i reckon...



I never buy a brand new model anything,I always wait a few years


----------



## stevieb (Aug 3, 2006)

Well my new 352, the hydraulic filter just droped off. And I'm not kidding when I say the whole of the fluid system emptied it's self in a matter of 5 seconds. Left me stranded on a golf course. Looking preety silly. Exhause dropped off, apparently need a modification for that. And to say she is top heavy is an understatement. Scares the crap out of me any gradient.

```

```


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Sep 2, 2006)

stevieb said:


> Well my new 352, the hydraulic filter just droped off. And I'm not kidding when I say the whole of the fluid system emptied it's self in a matter of 5 seconds. Left me stranded on a golf course. Looking preety silly. Exhause dropped off, apparently need a modification for that. And to say she is top heavy is an understatement. Scares the crap out of me any gradient.
> 
> ```
> 
> ```



So all in all your pleased with your machine..:biggrinbounce2: ..what year is your grinder?


----------



## Bigstumps (Sep 2, 2006)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> So all in all your pleased with your machine..:biggrinbounce2: ..what year is your grinder?


----------

